# Best way to clean my Hot knife



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Barkeep's friend is a scrubbing powder (oxalic acid actually) that is great for SS. Don't breathe the powder. Can electric blades be submerged up to the handle? Try PBW, powdered brewer's wash. It'll take the tannins off a 10-year-old coffeepot overnight, and is environmentally gentle. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

I use a little steel wool or very find sandpaper on the really bad spots. Try to take off just the black stuff without taking much of the metal. Sometimes a brillo pad does the job.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I wouldn't use water, but that might just be me I just get it hot and wipe with paper towels.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

For stubborn areas, a quick swipe over the bench grinder wire wheel. Most usually scrub off with a plastic kitchen type scrubbing pad.


----------

